# Keeping babies from falling over when shooting...



## splproductions (Mar 3, 2012)

I look at tons of baby photos online, and wonder how on earth they got that shot without the baby falling over.  The baby will be sitting in a little bowl, or a basket, etc.  I can't get my baby (2 1/2 months) to do any of that.  By the time my wife moves her hand away from him he is falling over!

I'm wondering if some of these shots these pros are doing involve someone propping the baby up with an arm, and then photoshopping the arm out afterwards.  Does anyone know if this is a common thing that takes place in baby photography?  

If it is, I'm guessing I'd need to use a tripod, take a shot with just the baby, even if it is falling over, and then take one with the arm holding the baby up (without moving the tripod)?


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 3, 2012)

Never done wee babies yet, but do recall seeing somewhere a long time ago that one way to prop up babies is to have the mother under a blanket or sheet, behind the infant.


----------



## Bubbles22 (Mar 3, 2012)

You just need to be fast. I just took a pic of my newborn with hands under his chin. You've seen the pose.  I took test shots, had my husband help hold him in position and then shoot on about 50 pictures until I got one or two that worked. It turned out so cute, totally worth the time.

 And yes, I used a bobby and I have a small travel pillow that I use. Also, have receiving blankets you can roll.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 3, 2012)

oh my goodness no. They are composites. Read- Don&#8217;t Be Hanging Babies From Trees- A Newborn Photography Safety Lesson from Jennifer Dell | Baby Rabies

Babies safety is ALWAYS before photography.


----------



## Bubbles22 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sorry let me rephrase. My baby was on a soft bean bag. But yes, you can still do these shots if you have them propped correctly and a helper.  (Spotter)


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Most pros that shoot babies use a lot of composites.... like Bossy stated!  A "cute" photo is never worth risking an injury to a baby... although a lot people take that chance, because they don't know any better! And yes.. there are babies that get injured from it, too!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2012)

splproductions said:


> I look at tons of baby photos online, and wonder how on earth they got that shot without the baby falling over.  The baby will be sitting in a little bowl, or a basket, etc.  I can't get my baby (2 1/2 months) to do any of that.  By the time my wife moves her hand away from him he is falling over!
> 
> I'm wondering if some of these shots these pros are doing involve someone propping the baby up with an arm, and then photoshopping the arm out afterwards.  Does anyone know if this is a common thing that takes place in baby photography?
> 
> If it is, I'm guessing I'd need to use a tripod,* take a shot with just the baby, even if it is falling over*, and then take one with the arm holding the baby up (without moving the tripod)?



Really? I seriously hope you are joking... or have really good liability insurance.. or that it is YOUR baby you are putting at risk!


----------



## splproductions (Mar 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> splproductions said:
> 
> 
> > I look at tons of baby photos online, and wonder how on earth they got that shot without the baby falling over.  The baby will be sitting in a little bowl, or a basket, etc.  I can't get my baby (2 1/2 months) to do any of that.  By the time my wife moves her hand away from him he is falling over!
> ...



Sorry... that sounds bad.  He was on our massive king-sized bed (in the middle of it) with a giant down comforter on it, and he was just rolling over onto his side.  But we were trying to keep him on his tummy with his arms underneath his chin.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 3, 2012)

splproductions said:


> I look at tons of baby photos online, and wonder how on earth they got that shot without the baby falling over.  The baby will be sitting in a little bowl, or a basket, etc.  I can't get my baby (2 1/2 months) to do any of that.  By the time my wife moves her hand away from him he is falling over!
> 
> I'm wondering if some of these shots these pros are doing involve someone propping the baby up with an arm, and then photoshopping the arm out afterwards.  Does anyone know if this is a common thing that takes place in baby photography?
> 
> If it is, I'm guessing I'd need to use a tripod, take a shot with just the baby, even if it is falling over, and then take one with the arm holding the baby up (without moving the tripod)?




The milestone for sitting up is around 3 months.  The shots of kids sitting in baskets/boxes are usually at the 3-4mo range, and Mom, Dad, Grandma, etc., is always sitting at arms length immediately out of the frame.  Mom has one job.  Watch baby.

Pillows, padding, blankets, etc., are used to prop the kid up in many cases and to cushion surrounding areas.


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 3, 2012)

You could always superglue their butts to the floor!


----------



## sharpiegoddess (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:
			
		

> The milestone for sitting up is around 3 months.



They can sit up assisted around three months but they start sitting on their own around six months. From there its a whole different ball game because the babies have no interest in sleeping through a shoot much less looking all cute for ya.

I use boppy pillows and bouncey seats with the backdrops draped over them. They also sell infant wedges that are meant to go in the crib for babies with reflux but they work wonders in photos too. You gotta get creative but, like was said early, safety first.


----------



## MK3Brent (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## ph0enix (Mar 3, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


>



I knew this was coming.


----------



## sharpiegoddess (Mar 3, 2012)

Hahaha. As long as its the real stuff.


----------



## JJK1975 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just saw the duct tape joke, but literally, when mine were wee, the photographer used duct tape.

Not on the kids' skin, mind you, but a little on the back and a little on the bottom.

Worked wonders.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 3, 2012)

sharpiegoddess said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a note, milestones are fairly general, you can't really say "babies only sit assisted at 3 months" because its a blanket statement. My second was walking unassisted by 6 months, and therefore sitting unassisted much earlier.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2012)

velcro.


----------



## LightSpeed (Mar 4, 2012)

Super glue.
To a nearby wall.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 4, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Babies safety is ALWAYS before photography.


Unless you're a photojournalist, then you let the baby fall and take a picture of it. If there's a vulture nearby....even better.


----------



## Rosy (Mar 4, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Super glue.
> To a nearby wall.


 WOW - hopefully this site ain't monitored....


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 4, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Super glue.
> To a nearby wall.



You shouldn't even suggest that.. someone that doesn't know any better might try it!  (and no... unfortunately, I am not joking!) Some of the stupid things I see and hear about photographing babies is scary as hell. Wannabe PRO MWAC's all!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Super glue.
> ...



COMMOM SENSE AINT THAT COMMON!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea.. I love the response "Composite??? What's that?"


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/newborn-posing-inspiration/discuss/72157628338051825/


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

It is scary just to hold a new baby, when my granddaughter was born I was so frighten just to hold her, didn't trust myself not to drop her, SCARY AS  H**! When my son was born I think I drove 5 miles PH all the way home:lmao:



added,: and yes cars did go faster even back than


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

Bumbo chairs are great for getting babies to sit up, before they can do it themselves.  As long as their neck can support their head, they'll be good in a Bumbo.  

I built a baby head-shot stand.  It's similar to a sidewalk 'sandwich' board sign...two boards with a hinge, but heavy duty for safety.  I built an adjustable shelf on one side, so the baby can stand or kneel on the shelf and prop themselves up at the top.  I put a blanket over the top, as an armrest and I'll have a parent keep the baby from falling off by sitting to the side and reaching out with their arm.

Bumbo chair under white sheet






Baby stand.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 9, 2012)

Fake it. They're composites. Although I liked the duct tape... velcro comes to mind too!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 8, 2012)

Ive only done a couple because there not something i really want to do. but for when there was anything where the baby had even the slightest chance of falling over (they wanted the kid in a picnic basket) we did multiple shots with one of the parents there holding the baby. she was a newborn. but im not willing to take the risk.  i don't believe in the" just having someone close". chances are when the baby falls youll'e be right there to grab them after there head hits the floor. I have had to deal with friends who had there photographer sit there kids up on suitcases telling the mom everything will be fine and then listen to her tell me how she watched the kid roll off the suitcases and hit his head etc. satefy should be the number 1 concern with babies.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Employ puppet strings


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

you could get a neck brace like in the old day or a bit of rope round the neck and ps it out after


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't even suggest that.. someone that doesn't know any better might try it!  (and no... unfortunately, I am not joking!) Some of the stupid things I see and hear about photographing babies is scary as hell. Wannabe PRO MWAC's all!



Ive tried it and it works


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Employ puppet strings


and duct-tape!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2012)

tirediron said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Employ puppet strings
> ...


Or, if you have a higher budget, gaffer's tape.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Super glue.
> ...


Texas Mom Who Glued Daughter's Hands to Wall Gets 99 Years - ABC News


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't even suggest that.. someone that doesn't know any better might try it!  (and no... unfortunately, I am not joking!) Some of the stupid things I see and hear about photographing babies is scary as hell. Wannabe PRO MWAC's all!



get a sense of humour


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Texas Mom Who Glued Daughter's Hands to Wall Gets 99 Years - ABC News



Was she taking photos after she glued her hands?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Mike said:


>



New Duct Taps slogan "Duct Tape, not just for pagents and supermodels anymore" typeset under this picture.

Big Mike, I love this capture it is so awesome.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2012)

gsgary said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## janineh (Nov 8, 2012)

splproductions said:


> I look at tons of baby photos online, and wonder how on earth they got that shot without the baby falling over.  The baby will be sitting in a little bowl, or a basket, etc.  I can't get my baby (2 1/2 months) to do any of that.  By the time my wife moves her hand away from him he is falling over!
> 
> I'm wondering if some of these shots these pros are doing involve someone propping the baby up with an arm, and then photoshopping the arm out afterwards.  Does anyone know if this is a common thing that takes place in baby photography?
> 
> ...



Your baby is too young to sit up in anything! You need to wait at least  another month! I would never sit up a baby that age. When I do 3 months  photos I usually lay them on their back or on their tummy. you can have a  crate with heaps of blanket and half sit half lay them down. Sitting up  doesn't work until 6 months photos. good luck!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > Babies safety is ALWAYS before photography.
> ...



a pro photojournalist has a pet vulture in his kit.


----------



## runnah (Nov 9, 2012)

You can use this old school method.

Old portraits of children with creepy 'ghostmothers' in the background show how far mums would go for a good photo | Mail Online


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2012)

runnah said:


> You can use this old school method.
> 
> Old portraits of children with creepy 'ghostmothers' in the background show how far mums would go for a good photo | Mail Online



^^^^^^^better than a lot of pics I've seen on FB lately


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^better than a lot of pics I've seen on FB lately



I think they would have been better with some gaffer tape showing


----------



## enzodm (Nov 9, 2012)

Check also this useful site: Save the Children « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## unpopular (Nov 10, 2012)

When you shoot any living thing, it's usually going to fall over. I don't know what else you'd expect.


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 20, 2013)

Your baby is to old for one thing. All my newborns that I pose are under 10 days old this is when they are nice and still and not moving and when you get them to sleep they just lay there. Also if you do try a newborn in a basket always weight the basket down with at least as much weight as the baby (I use 10 lbs) that covers my 7lb babies well. At this point in your babies life lifestyle photography works well. When he is sitting up on his own or can do the "mini" push up it gets fun again! P.s. if you ever do put a baby in a bowl or a basket always always always have 2 spotters on each side! Even though they look asleep they still have reflexes and will startle sometimes. And the sling shots are composites


----------

